# BIOS Password, how do you get rid of it?



## dalearyous (Jul 17, 2003)

a bios password is set on a laptop after taking apart the laptop as far as i can and looking forever i can't find a jumper or find the battery to reset the bios. is there any other way i can get rid of it? i can't even get it to read a floppy before the computer asks for the password. any ideas?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Try this site.......

http://securityadmin.info/faq4.asp#password

I'll try and find this other site and post back.........Good luck!


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

ok, here's the other site............Good luck, again......... 

http://www.duxcw.com/dcforum/DCForumID7/index.html


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

The only other option I can think of, is to re-initialize and restore the OS and software, from scratch. Of course, that means wiping out everything (losing everything), and starting with a clean slate...........


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if it's one of the secruity passwords put in for lost or stolen laptops there is a solution put in a new m/b
supervisor passwords pull the battery
you cannot reload windows if you cannot get past or into the bios to boot


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Some laptops actually require you to return them to a certified agent, with proof of ownership. 

Its not possible on some to reset the password yourself, its held in NV RAM that is unaffected by removal of CMOS battery.


----------

